
Trip report: Summer ISO C++ standards meeting in Toronto - matt_d
https://herbsutter.com/2017/07/15/trip-report-summer-iso-c-standards-meeting-toronto/
======
cjensen
First job I had out of college was in C++ using CFront 1.3.

I'd really like to be able to use modules before I retire.

------
jokoon
Modules seem to be sidestepped. I wonder why is that, they would make the
languages so much easier to work with. One reason is that they might involve a
big overhaul of toolchains, I think...

~~~
plorkyeran
Er, they submitted the TS to ISO for inclusion in the standard ("The Modules
TS is sent out for its comment and approval (PDTS) ballot."). That's the final
step from the committee for including it in C++20.

~~~
BudVVeezer
Not quite.

It was submitted for PDTS (proposed draft technical standard), which means it
goes out for balloting to ISO national bodies. That balloting either succeeds
(at which point you have a Techincal Specification) or it comes back to the
committee with comments that the committee then has to respond to (and then
another round of balloting happens). Once it's accepted as a Technical
Specification, it's still not part of the C++ International Standard. That's a
decision the committee comes to at their own pace, much like what happened at
this meeting where the Concepts TS was accepted (as amended) into the IS.

Think of a TS somewhat like a beta. There's no assurance that the contents of
the TS will go into the IS _at all_ or in the exact form it was originally
specified in, but that's certainly the hope when the TS is published.

------
std_throwaway
So, we're going to get compile time reflection?

~~~
humanrebar
This is the proposal:

[http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2017/p019...](http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2017/p0194r4.html)

------
nol13
:looks disappointedly for erowid link:

------
blinkingled
Do they do any surveys on what percentage of the programmer population
actually gives a damn about using C++ in new projects, what % plans to make
their existing codebase even shittier (or complicated or subjectively
beautiful or what have you) by using even more C++ features?

Like my question is who are these standards targeted to? How many of those
people exist?

They should stop this nonsense by having one giant meeting and adding
everybody's ideas to the standard. Then take a giant sigh and call it C++Done.

Edit: to the -I'm sure respectably intelligent- people with temporary lapses
of objectivity that are downvoting without comments - HN is not for passive
downvoting of things you don't like, it's for discussing why you disagree.

~~~
ovao
Nor is it the place for commenting on being downvoted.

C++ is still used widely, in many domains, and there's a lot of code out there
that can benefit from incremental improvements to the language and the STL. As
for who the standards are targeted to: Microsoft, Apple, Google, Adobe,
Yahoo!, major financial institutions, game developers large and small alike,
etc., etc. Microsoft claims that 1.5 million C++ devs use Visual Studio, so
that's probably where the low estimate for the number of active/semi-active
C++ developers would be.

